# What are you listening to this very moment???



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I've always wondered if I'm the only one who listens to music while I'm surfing the net...

Not what you've been spinning in your car alot or whatever...but what song is playing on your computer or radio or CD player or whatever right now...

at this very second I'm listening to Paparazzi by Xzibit...probably his best track off his best album...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I have the windows open at home, so right now I am listening to my neighbors arguing.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Maria "the money honey" Bartiromo.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> I have the windows open at home, so right now I am listening to my neighbors arguing.


Me too,But It's not arguing neighbors,They are just talking amongst themselves.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

PBS: history of the Inquisition on TV. Prior to that, NPR (whilst sipping chardonnay-no. strike that. Gin and Tonic) :icon_smile_big: 

M


----------



## wereed (Aug 1, 2006)

Varying film scores. These are really nice to listen to when studying. Personal favorites: Gladiator, Batman Begins, and Superman Returns

Walt


----------



## Andy W (Jan 18, 2007)

_Bring on the Lucie _by John Lennon. Heard the song in _The Children of Men_ soundtrack and can't get enough of it. The rhythm section and the slide guitar are da bomb.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

A 1935 performance of Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 5 (Wilhelm Kempff on the keys). Pretty amazing.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

tabasco said:


> PBS: history of the Inquisition on TV. Prior to that, NPR (whilst sipping chardonnay-no. strike that. Gin and Tonic) :icon_smile_big:
> 
> M


Wow.

Me too.

Charlie Rose now.

Beefeater and Schweppes here. Lime juice from a bottle instead of fresh squeezed


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

At this very moment, Master Blaster- By Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> At this very moment, Master Blaster- By Stevie Wonder


Oddly enough.. "The Cutter" by Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Band On The Run-Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

Live album from La Oreja de Van Gogh.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

The Dropkick Murphys; Sing Loud Sing Proud


----------



## chessplayer (Apr 26, 2007)

Jesus built my hotrod - Ministry.

Before that, some Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

this second, Ave Maria ( true favorite) but out side of that random classical. I find it comforting as I pour over drawings....


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

the Archers on BBC radio4


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Backlash Blues - Nina Simone


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

This Week In Tech podcast. Next up is The Sting soundtrack, then some Boards of Canada.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Dwight Yoakam, "Two doors down"


----------



## woodywoodson (Feb 10, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> at this very second I'm listening to Paparazzi by Xzibit...probably his best track off his best album...


"Paparazzi" is my favorite Xzibit song, followed by "Inside Job".

Right now, I am listening to the Punjabi Hit Squad streaming from the BBC Radio website.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Jane Monheit, "Live at the Rainbow Room." Great disc.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Frank Sinatra, A Swingin' Affair, the track at the moment, Night and Day


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Today it is JJ Cale, his album, Narually.....


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Bad Reputation-The Reverend Horton Heat


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Love On A Two Way Street- The Moments


----------



## chessplayer (Apr 26, 2007)

Trio - Da, Da, Da


----------

